# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Building Certifier Req'd Adelaide Nth'n Suburbs.

## racingtadpole

Greetings People, 
Looking for a Building Certifier/Inspector/Sign my paperwork to say my work is OK person in Adelaide.  House is in the Northern Burbs.  Prefer someone who is used to dealing with competant DIY'ers.  Anyone got any recommendations? 
Thanks

----------

